# Where can I get Proofing tools for MS Office XP?



## mheiskanen (Oct 8, 2010)

We are still running Office XP in our workstations. Since the language of the software is English it didn't come with spelling and grammar check for Finnish. And that is something we would like to have.
Is there any possible way to get Proofing tools add-in for MS Office XP?
In fact we would only need the installation media (CD, DVD or download). Licensing can be done so that we purchase licenses for Proofing tools for MS Office 2010 and run Proofing tools for MS Office XP under those licenses.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi mheiskanen,

A quick web search turns up:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...CC-3903-436C-8263-D8E84E8665AC&displaylang=en


----------



## mheiskanen (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the tip macropod, but it didn't solve my problem. Checked the link you provided. There is only an *update* for Office XP Proofing tools available. Instead of an update I need the *whole Proofing tools add-in*.


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

My guess would be you'd have to install that from the MS Office installation CD. You may be able to go to add remove programs and see if you can change the installation, adding the parts you need.


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

mheiskanen said:


> Thanks for the tip macropod, but it didn't solve my problem. Checked the link you provided. There is only an *update* for Office XP Proofing tools available. Instead of an update I need the *whole Proofing tools add-in*.


The proofing tools add-in is on the installation media. If you go to the Windows Control Panel, select you MS Office installation and choose the modify (add/remove features option), you can choose whether & when they should be installed. You'll probably want to install the updates once you've installed the basic add-in.


----------



## mheiskanen (Oct 8, 2010)

*Re: Where can I get MS Office XP Language Pack?*

Sorry guys. I guess I've been using a wrong term. Instead of Proofing Tools I should've been talking about MS Office XP Language Pack. 
You are absolutelly right saying that MS Office comes with Proofing Tools. Proofing Tools has been installed to our workstations all along but since it only includes English, French and Spanish, we would now need to get Language Pack to get Finnish.
I don't think the link macropod provided is Language Pack I'm looking for since when I install the download (officexp-KB913471-FullFile-ENU.exe / Update for Office 2002 Proofing Tools (KB913471)) I only get the following message: "The expected version of the product was not found on your system."
Regards,
mheiskanen


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

A web search for:
"office xp" "language pack" finnish
turns up a number of possibilities, but none of them is a Microsoft link. Indeed, it seems the Finnish language pack is no longer available from Microsoft unless you have a Technet subscription. If you don't have one of those, you might try one of the other links, but there's no guarantee that the download won't be dodgy.


----------



## mheiskanen (Oct 8, 2010)

*Windows XP multilingual user interface pack?*

Ok, now I came across "Windows XP multilingual user interface pack", which I would be able to get from a trustworthy source. Would that solve my problem? In other words would I get spelling and grammar check for Finnish?

I'm getting a bit confused though, since I've thought that I need to look for an add-in for MS Office XP but "Windows XP multilingual user interface pack" is an add-in for MS XP Pro operating system.

Regards,
mheiskanen


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

OK, I found where you can download the Office XP (SP3) Multilingual User Interface Pack from Microsoft (without a Technet subscription):
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...6c-fff1-4768-b3ab-483e46e73f7b&DisplayLang=en
It's a 22.7MB download and you'll probably need to dowload a few security updates after that as well.


----------



## mheiskanen (Oct 8, 2010)

Macropod, thanks for your reply. Checked the link you provided. Isn't it just an update for Multilingual User Interface Pack as it says at the site: "To install this update, you must have the following: Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack". In my case I don't have Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack on my pc.

Anyway let me clarify the question in my previous reply: I tried to ask that is Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack a solution to my problem? In other words if I went ahead and installed Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack, would I then get spelling and grammar check for Finnish on my pc?

Actually I already know where to get Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack installation media so that won't be a problem. Now I just need to know if that's going to fix my problem.

Regards,
mheiskanen


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, that's just the SP3 update and you need to have the Multilingual User Interface Pack installed before installing the update. If I understand the following link correctly, the Multilingual User Interface Pack is on the original Office XP installation media.
http://office.microsoft.com/en-au/publisher-help/locate-missing-msi-files-HA001118572.aspx
See also:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/orkXP/HA011363051033.aspx
As for what's in the Multilingual User Interface Pack - I had understood from your previous posts that you wanted that (or the Proofing tools) because you knew it would solve your problem. According to the following link, Finnish is included:
http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/o...ack-HA001136376.aspx?CTT=5&origin=HA001136305

Finally, since


> Actually I already know where to get Microsoft Office XP Multilingual User Interface Pack installation media


why are we going through all of this?


----------



## mheiskanen (Oct 8, 2010)

Once again I managed to mess things up. Here is the situation:
A friend of mine informed me that she has an installation media for Windows XP Professional Multilanguage user interface. Prior to asking her to send it to me I wanted to find out whether it would solve my problem or not. Talked to my reseller just an hour ago and he told me that Windows XP Professional Multilanguage user interface won't solve my problem since I would need Finnish language support for Windows Office XP, not Windows XP Professional operating system.

And now I'm back to square one. I would still need to get Finnish grammar and spelling check for Windows Office XP in English, but looks like there is no installation media to be found for that. 
I’m giving up. Thanks for bearing with me guys.
Regards,
mheiskanen


----------

